# Free doctor visits



## taraking (3 Jul 2006)

Hello ,looking for information on some ''new sceme'' I heard about,where you can visit your GP for free,& just pay for priscriptions...any info would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2006)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Bongo (7 Jul 2006)

http://www.medicalcard.ie/


----------



## taraking (9 Jul 2006)

Thank you very much tk


----------



## money man (10 Jul 2006)

i looked  it up and i really dont think that it is going to be of any benefit to the ordinary people who for example eddie hobbs talks about. those with decent income, car, childminder/creche/huge mortgage/ etc . it sounded great in the ads but my girlfriend is on €400 euro a week and she was way over the limit!


----------



## CMCR (10 Jul 2006)

Just to clarify the matter regarding medical card and GP Visit cards; 

Allowances are made for *costs* associated with *rent/mortgage* costs, costs associated with *childcare* and costs associated with *travel to work - *they're all items you mention above.
Higher income disregards are also in place for those with children
The HSE has discretion to issue medical or GP Visit Cards to those with ongoing medical conditions where the cost of care/treatment of those conditions could place the person/family under considerable financial hardship - even where they don't necessarily meet the income guidelines for a card.
The www.medicalcard.ie website does not give an accurate indication of whether someone does/doesn't qualify for a medical card or a GP Visit card as it does not take savings or investments into account, it doesn't take into account those entitled to medical cards on the basis of EU laws and it doesn't take into account the discretion with which the HSE may grant Cards. On that basis, it is not an accurate indication of your entitlement to either Card. 

I know someone who would not normally meet the income guidelines for a medical card but who has been granted one by the HSE due to treatment for an ongoing medical condition. 

It's worth noting, that there is no information available regarding how the HSE assess childcare and rent/mortgage costs for medical card or GP Visit Card purposes - to my knowledge it depends on the circumstances of the case. I would suggest that you apply anyway for a GP Visit Card and if there are mitigating factors as I have set out above, you should ensure you mention them in your application. It may transpire that you could be entitled to a Card.


----------

